# greg pop fan club



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

jk but i thought i would use this as a reminder that greg pop is prob the best or atleast one of the best coachs in the nba and we forget about him a lil so jus a reminder for respect for our general :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Really? Seems more like you're making fun of me and nephets :biggrin: 

Anyways...a Pop club wouldn't be that bad of an idea. I mean, I'd join lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ok fine a realk pop fan club to join u must ummm tel me lol :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ok fine a realk pop fan club to join u must ummm tel me lol :biggrin:


I didn't actually mean to make one. No one really besides me and a couple of other Spurs thread regulars would join. You mite get a couple of others from the other boards, though I doubt there'd me many. If you do make it, count me in. It will certainly be the most original fan club I've seen lol

Why we're at it, mite I throw out the idea for a coyote fan club? :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

u like lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> u like lol


lmao you're such an idiot


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Add me. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> lmao you're such an idiot


i add flavor to the spurs board lol :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The flavor of stupidity...yum :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nxt gm who ever gets the score the closest and gets the winner right will have the bragn rightshaha o and leadn scorer


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

We can do a little bet. Winner get a certain amout of points donated to him by all the people who want to play.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

sounds goo to me :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks like you got ALOT of points to blow. Do you ever bet on the games? I spent 3,000 points today, none of the games are over yet though.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Looks like you got ALOT of points to blow. Do you ever bet on the games? I spent 3,000 points today, none of the games are over yet though.


ya igot some points to blow haha im one of the richest peepz on this site lol we bet on the nxt spurs gm. winner will be closest to the score pick the right winner and or player with most pts k.....umm how much 1500 and braging rights


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

1500's to rich for my blood :biggrin: I say 500 for this one, maybe more once I become as rich as you lol.

This is how i think we should do it. You say who you think is going to win hy how much and the final score, then we do a process of elimination. We get rid of the people (that is, if more people than just us decide to play) that guessed the winner wrong. If there's still more than one person left we get rid of the people who guessed how much they won by wrong. And then if there's still more than one person left we get rid of the people who got the score wrong. If it's a tie after all that, then the people who won split it. If no one won then you have to go by who was closest to winning. Hope that made sence...I kinda confused myself writing it :biggrin: . If you don't get it I'll try to rewrite it and make it simpler. Anyways, this is my idea. If you don't like it we can play a different way.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> 1500's to rich for my blood :biggrin: I say 500 for this one, maybe more once I become as rich as you lol.
> 
> This is how i think we should do it. You say who you think is going to win hy how much and the final score, then we do a process of elimination. We get rid of the people (that is, if more people than just us decide to play) that guessed the winner wrong. If there's still more than one person left we get rid of the people who guessed how much they won by wrong. And then if there's still more than one person left we get rid of the people who got the score wrong. If it's a tie after all that, then the people who won split it. If no one won then you have to go by who was closest to winning. Hope that made sence...I kinda confused myself writing it :biggrin: . If you don't get it I'll try to rewrite it and make it simpler. Anyways, this is my idea. If you don't like it we can play a different way.


sounds goo 2 me im in 500 ya i guess if it works out goo we can start this as a tradition


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Should this game be restricted to the people who post during the game inorder to encourage more ingame posting or for anyone who wants to join in?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Should this game be restricted to the people who post during the game inorder to encourage more ingame posting or for anyone who wants to join in?


hummm i think it should be 4 people who post in gm so it encourages it good idea


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> hummm i think it should be 4 people who post in gm so it encourages it good idea


So that's you, me, and the random person who decides to post during the game next time :biggrin:. Last time it was Koko, before that it was LineOFire. Who's next? :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> So that's you, me, and the random person who decides to post during the game next time :biggrin:. Last time it was Koko, before that it was LineOFire. Who's next? :biggrin:


haha poor soul lol jk


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I just noticed how off-topic we've gotten. Oh well. It's your thread so we can't get in trouble :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll join this club by default.



Pop's one of the winningest coaches of all time (% wise).


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Man, I'm really late for these club sign-ups. Pop is so good he deserves a fan club. Count me in!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

No one likes my idea for the coyote club


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i did lol


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

add me on the Pop fan club please Rox
Oh and on yhe "Coyote the psycho" fan club as well


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> No one likes my idea for the coyote club


Well I think it's a great if not brilliant idea.
The coyote might become famous if he keeps the good work :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

DaBobZ said:


> Well I think it's a great if not brilliant idea.
> The coyote might become famous if he keeps the good work :biggrin:


ya if he gets kicked out of anymore gms lol


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> ya if he gets kicked out of anymore gms lol


Too bad the coyote doesn't play on the road...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I was just joking. It wasn't a serious idea. The coyote has got to be one of the best, if not the best mascot in the league though.


----------

